# Lets see your plans for a garage walk through



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking to break into the garage this year for the first time. Wanting to see what ideas you guys have for layouts...nothing too fancy, I want at least 2 dedicated rooms, a spider room, and torture chamber.

the entrance and exit will need to be through the 2 car opening, no side doors.

So lets see your plans!


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

do a maze using 4 mil black plastic sheeting for walls. I use 1/2 inch Electrical Pipe and tape the sheeting to it and hang from the ceiling. 
this makes packing up eaiser because all you have to do is roll the plastic around the pipe and store it away for next year.

I created 6 theme rooms:
1) Dining room with some gross stuff for dinner.
2) a Kitchen with a boiling pot with bones, cool glow in the dark bottles
blood and parts again gross stuff.
3) Lab, with a Jacobs Latter, bubbling who knows what, lots of glow in the dark stuff; oh and blood and gross stuff
4) a hallway some times with a spider that drops down. this year I plan on doing a spinning room effect using lasers 
5) study with moving books and other scary stuff
6) Parlor, fireplace, picture with moving eyes and walls with glowing eyes.

The victims step out back to the grave yard and through a haunted forest back out to the driveway..


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

to see more check out this thread
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=37644


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

you should build a front facade with doors for enterance and exit. 
Here is what I did.


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

Here are my plans

The Red Lines are the Plastic Sheeting walls
The orange Lines are my Wood Front Facade 
The Gray and Black Lines are Existing items / cabinets etc..


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

You say you want to keep it simple.

Two Rooms...

here is a simple and easy plan.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

The garage has thick, rough rock and mortar perimeter walls. There is an adjoining concrete workshed where the entry is. The temporary walls will be very inexpensive blue plastic 7x9 tarps with eyelets to hang from the joists in an unconventional pattern to accommodate props. No need for strict 90 degree turns. I would suggest this to all that have exposed joist ceilings, considering its ease of installation and flexibility. You just need to plan your scares to avoid having someone fall through a wall.

Although you wont have that side door, you can modify my plan by entering at the farthest corner of the other garage door. That will leave you the somewhat typical U shape... but the bending tarp walls will still allow it character and ample room for staging props / hiding actors.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I threw together another plan for if I had your style of garage. Essentially 3 scenes and two short hallways.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

This is nearly exactly what I had drew up for myself, though I like the idea of the hallway. Simple, easy to put up and take down.
I think we have a winner.



2k05gt said:


> You say you want to keep it simple.
> 
> Two Rooms...
> 
> here is a simple and easy plan.


----------



## ezekiel (Jun 8, 2009)

You can complicate things for your guests by having them not walk in a straight line. What I mean is since the areas are rather large force them to weave a bit through the room if possible. It will slow them down a bit and force them to immerse themselves a bit. When the exit isn't immediately visible it makes the guest a bit uneasy which helps set the mood for a good scare.


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

Turbophanx said:


> This is nearly exactly what I had drew up for myself, though I like the idea of the hallway. Simple, easy to put up and take down.
> I think we have a winner.





ezekiel said:


> You can complicate things for your guests by having them not walk in a straight line. What I mean is since the areas are rather large force them to weave a bit through the room if possible. It will slow them down a bit and force them to immerse themselves a bit. When the exit isn't immediately visible it makes the guest a bit uneasy which helps set the mood for a good scare.


True, you could have several Tourture devices in the path to slow them down. make them zig-zag through the room. some tourture hardware is easy to make.

Cage or jail. (PVC Pipe)









Touture chair

old wooden chair with syrofoam (christmas craft) cones glued to it










hang body parts from chains as well, this will divert the traffic.

have a lot of tourture implaments to look at on tables and nice/ rats on the floor. pleany of hay bails work well and are cheap to.

In the Hallway, cut strips of black plastic and make hanging curtains to walk through. if placed every 3 ft, each section have some scary thing going on. stuff on the walls that glow? like eyes or faces. use your imagination and have fun.


----------



## 2k05gt (Oct 13, 2013)

In the Spider Room, 
Hang string or heavy thread from the ceiling so when the visitor walks into the room it brushes against their face, no one likes spider webs touching their face... freaky. 

have a large web made from string diverting the traffic right into a large spider. as they walk by (keeping an eye onthe spider) have another behind them (noise of motion activated type) move or make noise.

pleany of plastic spiders hanging down. using glow inthe dark web material with black lights works well. they also have a hot glue gun with glow inthe dark glue sticks that will spray out a nice cobweb mess over surfaces creating cool effects. I used a hot glue gun with those sticks and a can spray air (used to clean off computers) put the nozzle next to the glue gun nozzle, as you let the glue go, spray the air and it makes stringy webs where ever you point it.

Use some black foam pipe insulation from Lowes Depot for spider legs, the body can be black garbage bags stuffed with whatever, bubble wrap to plastic grocery bags.

again use imagination and have fun.


----------

